# Mother of 3 abandoned siblings left in a home with their brother's body says she checked on them 'every two weeks'



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 30, 2021)

Mother of 3 abandoned siblings left in a home with their brother's body says she checked on them 'every two weeks'​By Raja Razek, CNN

Updated 9:31 PM ET, Fri October 29, 2021






Police officers at the Houston apartment complex where the children were found
(CNN)The mother of the three siblings who were found abandoned in a home along with the body of their brother told CNN affiliate KHOU she checked on her children "every two weeks."

Gloria Y. Williams, 35, told KHOU in an exclusive interview from jail she did not know her 8-year-old son was dead.





This undated photo provided by the Harris County, Texas, Sheriff's Office shows Gloria Y. Williams
Authorities discovered the children -- 7, 9 and 15 years old -- and the body of the fourth child in a Houston apartment on Sunday. The child's cause of death was ruled "homicidal violence with multiple blunt force injuries," according to the Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences.

He is believed to have died around Thanksgiving, Sgt. Dennis Wolford, the lead investigator with the sheriff's homicide unit, said in a news conference.


When she was asked what happened, KHOU reported Williams said, "I'm sorry. I didn't do it."

Williams attempted to "alter, destroy, and conceal... a human corpse," according to a criminal complaint.

She was charged with injury to a child by omission, injury to a child causing serious bodily injury and tampering with evidence involving a human corpse, according to court documents. The bond for those charges totals $900,000.





This undated photo provided by the Harris County, Texas, Sheriff's Office shows Brian W. Coulter
It is unclear whether Williams has obtained legal representation.

Her boyfriend, Brian W. Coulter, was charged with murder in the death of the 8-year-old child. Coulter, 31, committed a "felony offense of injury to a child by intentionally, knowingly and recklessly causing bodily injury" by striking the child with his hand and kicking the child with his foot, thereby causing the death, according to charging documents filed by the Harris County District Attorney's Office.

Bond for Coulter has been set at $1 million. Conditions include no contact with Williams or anyone younger than 17. CNN has been unable to determine whether he has secured an attorney.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 30, 2021)

More info
House of Horrors Mom Became ‘Somebody Else’ After Meeting Boyfriend, Family Says​




The Houston mom accused of abandoning her three young boys after her boyfriend allegedly beat her fourth child to death, leaving the kids in a squalid apartment for nearly a year with the decomposing corpse, underwent a drastic change after linking up with the man now accused of killing her 8-year-old son, according to the grandmother of one of the survivors.

When Gloria Williams, 35, disappeared from Linda Smith’s life about three years ago, Smith said she also lost all contact with her grandson, Ja’Veon Kirklin. The 7-year-old’s father and Smith’s son, Jonathan Kirklin, had never been part of the child’s life. But Smith took in Gloria, Ja’Veon, and his siblings for a few months in 2014 while Kirklin was incarcerated. And although Smith eventually asked Williams to leave over what she claims was promiscuous behavior, Smith said Williams was, at that time, a kind and decent person.

“I know she didn’t drink or do drugs [when she was living with me],” Smith, 71, told The Daily Beast, saying she barely recognizes the Williams she is now seeing in the media. “All of this happened after she met him,” she said, referring to Williams’ current boyfriend and murder suspect Brian Coulter. “When I saw her picture [on the news], she was like somebody else. I couldn’t imagine her ever being like that. I never saw her like that. She wasn't like that when she was around me.”

Coulter and Williams started dating a few years ago, police said. Last November, Coulter, 31, *killed Williams’ son, 8-year-old Kendrick Lee, by beating and kicking him to death, *according to a criminal complaint filed in Harris County District Court. A few weeks before Kendrick’s life ended, a photo posted to Williams’ Instagram showed her enjoying frozen cocktails with her “husband”—presumably Coulter. Ja’veon has told investigators that Coulter’s drinking often brought on violence, prosecutors said.


*A few months after Kendrick’s death, Williams showed off the jewelry Coulter bought her for Valentine’s Day as Ja’Veon and his brothers were abandoned with Kendrick’s remains in a bare, roach-infested apartment.

*
“i love him very much,” Williams captioned a photo of a watch, three necklaces, a bracelet, two rings, two pairs of earrings, and a bag from Zales. “everything is real”

For his part, Coulter’s Instagram page is littered with videos of himself enjoying big plates of food, photos of himself dripping in diamond jewelry, and spouting aphorisms about his love for his girlfriend and family.

*Kendrick was autistic, according to relatives, and at least one of the three other children in the home is believed to be on the spectrum, authorities said. Ja’Veon is not, although Smith told The Daily Beast the once-happy child was very quiet and seemed “isolated” when she saw him last.*

“There was neglect, I could see it,” Smith recalled. “Something happened.”

Investigators said they don’t think Coulter—who did not father any of the abandoned children—had been abusive toward Williams, who is charged with two counts of injury to a child by omission and one count of tampering with evidence—specifically, a human corpse. She is also facing charges of failure to provide medical care and failure to provide adequate supervision.

Smith struggles to understand what could have led Williams down such a path, and insists it is still too early to dismiss the possibility that Coulter was controlling her.

“I’m just wondering if there was more going on with Gloria than we might have realized,” Smith said, adding that she “thought [Coulter] was trouble” from the moment she saw his picture on Williams’ Facebook page. “Victims behave strangely when there’s abuse… All of this constant hitting—yes, that’s true. But that’s not something that you’re born with. It could be that she didn't have a choice.”

Ja’Veon and his siblings, aged 10 and 15, were finally rescued from the home last Sunday, *when the 15-year-old texted Williams to say he couldn’t take living there anymore, then dialed 911. When cops arrived, they discovered the three “very thin” boys surviving in “deplorable” conditions, with Kendrick’s “dry… skeletal remains” out in the open, Harris County Sheriff Ed Gonzalez said at a press conference on Wednesday.*

Coulter often abused Williams’ boys, according to Harris County Sgt. Dennis Wolfford. *Several months after Kendrick died, Williams and Coulter moved to another apartment about 25 minutes away so they “didn’t have to be around” the child’s dead body, Wolfford said.  *

The *rent for the apartment where the children lived was paid for by Williams’ government assistance checks,* cops believe. Gonzalez said Williams stopped by once in a while to drop off junk food and soft drinks, and also sent some via delivery. At one point a few weeks ago, *Coulter attacked the middle child and broke his jaw, said Wolfford, who explained that the boy was never taken to a doctor and will now need surgery to fix his shattered bones.*

The Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences in Houston, the entity responsible for all autopsies in Harris, listed Kendrick’s cause of death as “homicidal violence with multiple blunt force injuries.” Officials declined to provide additional details, and told The Daily Beast that the autopsy report would be available only after the criminal case has been adjudicated.

Ja’Veon and his two brothers are now in the custody of child welfare authorities, and Smith said she doesn't know exactly where her grandson is at the moment. In an interview with the _Daily Mail_, Smith said she would have gladly adopted all four of the kids had she known what was going on. Members of Coulter’s family were unable to be reached on Thursday.

*During a Wednesday court hearing for Williams, Ja’Veon and one of his brothers said Coulter kicked and punched Kendrick until his eyes were blackened and he was no longer moving. Williams allegedly told cops she witnessed the deadly assault and claimed she attempted to stop Coulter, without success. The next day, Coulter reportedly apologized for having beaten Kendrick “until he went to sleep,” according to local ABC affiliate KTRK.*

Ja’Veon’s teenage brother was terrified of Coulter, and held out hope that Williams would eventually advise law enforcement that there was a dead child in their home, police said. Williams said in court that she didn’t report Kendrick’s death for fear her other kids would be taken away and that she might face jail time.

“I think after a year’s time, the 15-year-old finally said, ‘Enough is enough,’” Wolfford told reporters.

Hours after finding Ja’Veon and the others alone in their filthy apartment, police located Williams and Coulter at a public library, looking online for news about their case, and detained them for questioning. The pair were initially released, as investigators still needed to collect more evidence, Wolfford said. Coulter was ordered by a judge to undergo a psychiatric evaluation; his bail was set at $1 million. Williams’ combined bail was set at $900,000. Police said more charges could be filed.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 30, 2021)

Tragic


----------



## lavaflow99 (Oct 30, 2021)

Lord….those poor children.  Living in hell on earth. Almost a year those brothers lived with their dead brother.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 30, 2021)

I kind of wish that I hadn’t read this. Those poor kids. I hope that they are adopted into a good home with lots of love and therapy so that they can get past this.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2021)

Errbody trash. 
If that was my grandbaby I'd be kicking in doors. 
Trash
Trash
Trash
Trash.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 1, 2021)

She's probably sitting in a cell now denying that she did anything wrong. I'm positive that demon who killed the child doesn't think he committed a crime.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 1, 2021)

I know ya'll think that I just defend black women all willy nilly but I don't give everybody a pass for the sake of passes.   This woman looks "slow" and I feel like normal functioning people even the murdering types don't typically live in a space with a dead body for longer than they have to.  

Everybody shouldn't be encouraged to carry pregnancies to term.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 2, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know ya'll think that I just defend black women all willy nilly but I don't give everybody a pass for the sake of passes.   This woman looks "slow" and I feel like normal functioning people even the murdering types don't typically live in a space with a dead body for longer than they have to.
> 
> Everybody shouldn't be encouraged to carry pregnancies to term.


It says they (the couple) moved out after he died so they wouldn’t have to be around the body And left the kids there. 

I’ve dealt with a lot of mentally delayed moms and even though they may not have had the mental capacity to properly care for their child independently, most of them seemed to have a strong motherly instinct,to protect and nurture as much as they could. I am thinking of one in particular. This mom has got have something going on beyond just being slow To allow this.

And yes, I would’ve had to bribe her to get the depo shot or norplant or something if i was her mom.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 2, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> It says they (the couple) moved out after he died so they wouldn’t have to be around the body And left the kids there.
> 
> I’ve dealt with a lot of mentally delayed moms and even though they may not have had the mental capacity to properly care for their child independently, most of them seemed to have a strong motherly instinct,to protect and nurture as much as they could. I am thinking of one in particular. This mom has got have something going on beyond just being slow To allow this.
> 
> And yes, I would’ve had to bribe her to get the depo shot or norplant or something if i was her mom.


I hear you.  There's a lot of undiagnosed mental illness that runs the gamut from sane adjacent to full on psychopath unleashed in the black community because people can't accept that they didn't birth "perfect" children.  I've been talking to my little brother a lot about family members, friends, neighborhood kids in our age range that even as kids WE knew something was wrong with them and fast forward 30-40 years of watching things play out they are monsters and there's no other way to put it. 

One day instead of calling babies a blessing black folks will get around to asking if the parents will be a blessing to all these babies and get some damn sense about advocating birth control and if need be abortion.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 2, 2021)

So none of the neighbors in the apartment complex noticed the smell of a decaying body? Were the kids in school? Were they still attending or missing days? None of the teachers reported the children missing class?
The mother and the boyfriend need to be put under the prison.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 2, 2021)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> So none of the neighbors in the apartment complex noticed the smell of a decaying body? Were the kids in school? Were they still attending or missing days? None of the teachers reported the children missing class?
> The mother and the boyfriend need to be put under the prison.


I think COVID has allowed a lot of these types of abuses to be swept under the rug. There's been so much confusion this last year where school is concerned. It was probably easy for them to go missing without much notice.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 2, 2021)

So...the bf is undergoing psychiatric evaluation but not the mom?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 5, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> So...the bf is undergoing psychiatric evaluation but not the mom?


He's a white man in the system, people will advocate for him.   The black woman is on her own.


----------



## mensa (Nov 5, 2021)

Evil.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 9, 2021)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> So none of the neighbors in the apartment complex noticed the smell of a decaying body? Were the kids in school? Were they still attending or missing days? None of the teachers reported the children missing class?
> The mother and the boyfriend need to be put under the prison.  *Taken out back and shot like the dogs they are.*


Fixed that for you


----------



## nysister (Nov 13, 2021)

Oh my word. That's just evil. 

Both of them are useless and a danger to society and should be judged with that in mind.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 6, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know ya'll think that I just defend black women all willy nilly but I don't give everybody a pass for the sake of passes.   *This woman looks "slow" *and I feel like normal functioning people even the murdering types don't typically live in a space with a dead body for longer than they have to.
> 
> Everybody shouldn't be encouraged to carry pregnancies to term.


I continue to be surprised (and I shouldn't be) at all the girls I run into at my clinic who are "slow."
Like in their late 20's, early 30's with at least 5-7 kids.....education always lists: 8th or 9th grade. I am sure these are often the girls I saw in school who always had a boyfriend but was always in the "slow" classes. Its such a shame these girls are parents now. The situation is almost always the same--rinse repeat. The girl deserves jail but dang, she is likely a victim in other ways. Arrrggghhh


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 6, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I continue to be surprised (and I shouldn't be) at all the girls I run into at my clinic who are "slow."
> Like in their late 20's, early 30's with at least 5-7 kids.....education always lists: 8th or 9th grade. I am sure these are often the girls I saw in school who always had a boyfriend but was always in the "slow" classes. Its such a shame these girls are parents now. The situation is almost always the same--rinse repeat. The girl deserves jail but dang, she is likely a victim in other ways. Arrrggghhh


I said this when I observed my child’s special education class during remote learning.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 6, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> I said this when I observed my child’s special education class during *remote learning.*


My husband noted the same during remote learning as well.


----------

